# Here's your chance to own a ferret.



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2010)

eBay - 1953 Daimler Ferret MK I Armoured Scout Car



> 1953 Daimler Ferret MK I (FV701) armoured scout car.  Buy it now is $18,000.
> 
> The Ferret was a reconnaissance vehicle buit in Coventry, England mainly for use by the British and their Commonwealth countries. Over 4400 were built in different variants from 1952 to 1971. Primary role was scouting and internal security. This particular vehicle was stationed in Singapore early in it's service life, then spent the next thirty years on Gibraltar. It was assigned to 2 Queen's Regiment, 3 Queen's and Royal Green Jackets, according to the vehicle record card I received from The Bovington Tank Museum. The previous owner painted Canadian service maple leafs on the hull in homage to his homeland. He owned this Ferret for 15 years, and I have owned it for the past five. So it has been garaged for at least the past 20 years (as it should be). 3670 miles show on the odometer.
> 
> My Ferret is the open top liaison version. It seats two comfortably and two jump seats are installed for extra seating. Powered by a 129-horsepower Rolls Royce B60 MK 6A gasoline engine, the Ferret is capable of approximately 50 MPH. Although it weighs 4 tons, it is fairly compact and will fit in a standard garage. Extra kit Includes sand channels, demilled Bren and spares, tons of tools, camo netting, windshield, splinter shields, searchlight, cooker, fuel and water cans, flare pistol, machete, etc... All of the gear it would have been equipped with back in 1953.  The interior was recently coated with high temperature aluminum paint. All of the interior bins, Bren and Sterling storage racks are in place. There is no intercom system or radio installed, but the Larkspur wiring harness and control boxes are included with the sale. The car is tidy and clean and the bronze green paint is in nice shape.


----------



## DexOlesa (17 Jun 2010)

wonder what the reserve price is


----------



## ShortBus (17 Jun 2010)

I wonder if I can get a loan from the bank for that bad boy.....

;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jun 2010)

Maybe by Friday.....


----------



## Luke O (18 Jun 2010)

Reserve price is probably $10,000 or so.  I don't imagine it would be too low.

I wonder if I could register that thing as my daily driver.  Imagine what the Timmy's workers would think if I pulled up and asked for my double double in that thing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2010)

We rebuilt one at our unit that we had “aqquired” The thing had been sent out to the range with a brand new engine. Drained the oil, fuel, replaced, new battery and she started, impressive! We opened up the transfer box, which sends power to each wheel via it’s own drive shaft. We looked inside and went “wow that’s a lot of gears” and quickly closed it back up again! I liked the pre-select clutch system. Good for getting out of trouble as long as you didn’t blow the shift.


----------

